# Yardhaunt Germany/Essen 2015



## yardhauntessen (Jul 28, 2015)

Video of my 2015 Yard Haunt: 




This Halloween comes only 20 Trick or Treaters but it was not easy to Decorate all...

1 stringlight breaks 1 day before Halloween we had not enough candy (to many to build)

Pictures comes here and on Instagram: yardhauntessen

Thank You!


----------

